# 4*6 white boticare top feed expectation



## gopot (Jan 8, 2017)

were likely moving to PA in 3-6 months. when we get settled in I would like to set up a top feed 4*6 table under a 1000 hps. is that enough light?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes that should be enough light.  However if you do not already have the light, 2 600W would be better.


----------

